# Looking for unusual NH-VT-ME-MA day hikes



## billski (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm an explorer at heart, enjoy tramping around the woods, away from the masses and "re-discovering" interesting features of the forests.  Often forgotten villages, logging camps, evacuated towns (i.e., Quabbin), abandoned trails (i.e., trails that were in the WMG 30 years ago but are no more), old cart paths, old ski areas, stuff like that.  It doesn't have to be summits.

Interested in suggestions for unusual day hikes.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2009)

I highly recommend anyone who visits VT to check out Cavendish Gorge.  There is hardly ever anyone there and it is the coolest Gorge I've ever come across in new england.  Recommend going late summer or after an extended drought.  When the water is high, it is difficult to cross in places.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2009)

Ossipee mtns, Belknap range (away from Major), and Wonalancet area are all nice and off the beaten path.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2009)

The abandoned town of Peeling, NH.  The town was the first settlement in this neck of the woods, around 1780.  More than one way to get to the town via abandoned roads, and you get to see cellar holes, rock walls, cemetery when you are there.  It is pretty close to Elbow Pond.


----------



## billski (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks.  Those are some cool ideas.  Peeling sounds right up my alley.


----------



## billski (May 12, 2009)

Any ideas in the Eastern Whites, Evans Notch/Caribou-Speckled Mountain Wilderness?
Some of the more remote ponds look interesting.


----------



## Talisman (May 12, 2009)

billski said:


> Any ideas in the Eastern Whites, Evans Notch/Caribou-Speckled Mountain Wilderness?
> Some of the more remote ponds look interesting.



The Baldies Loop and the Caribou-Speckled Mountain Loops are really nice hikes with not many people.  Evans Notch has an out there feel with small towns like the Chathams.

Have you tried tromping around the abandoned town of Livermore?  It is off of Rt 302 and was inhabited until the late '20s.


----------



## kingdom-tele (May 12, 2009)

Growing up in maine we always loved the mahousocs, AT and side trails

Gulf Hagas/whitecap hiking trips


----------



## JD (May 12, 2009)

Belvedier Mtn, Eden VT.  Take the Long trail to the summit for good northern green mtn views and wittness the carnage of an old asbestose mine.
Very post apocolyptic feel.

Millstone Hill touring center in Barre VT.  Hike thru the old Rock of Ages granite quarries...supplies of world famous Barre Granite.  Tons of points of interest located in this extensive trail network, on site camping with outdoor showers at the lodge....great biking too.  

Groton State Forest.  Marshfield, VT.  Hidden Gem.  While it's not the greens, there are many fun hikes, some good climbing on Marshfield Mtn., as well as nesting perigrines and a very rare insect on owls head, as well as some other geologically interesting things...camping available there as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Belvedier Mtn, Eden VT.  Take the Long trail to the summit for good northern green mtn views and wittness the carnage of an old asbestose mine.
> Very post apocolyptic feel.
> 
> Millstone Hill touring center in Barre VT.  Hike thru the old Rock of Ages granite quarries...supplies of world famous Barre Granite.  Tons of points of interest located in this extensive trail network, on site camping with outdoor showers at the lodge....great biking too.
> ...




I'll give a +1 to both of those suggestions..as I have visited both..when I was in college, I had a Vermont hiking book and did different hikes..I always liked the Long Trail and Catamount Trail the best..

The hike of Mount Elmore is also nice if you are staying in Stowe/Burlington and there is a fire tower at the top..pretty mellow but great views..Camels Hump is over 4,000 feet high but there are a few moderate routes..a good place to snowshoe as well due to a moderate pitch..


----------



## threecy (May 14, 2009)

The Catamount/Pocumtuck area in Northwestern Massachusetts is pretty neat - old roads/cellar holes, no marked trails last I knew.

The Trail Bandit Ossipee Mountains map is a great resource for visiting that underused range.

In regard to Evans Notch, you could do a hike/bushwhack up Adams Mountain, then continue along the ridge to Speckled Mountain.  Speckled Mountain used to have a fire tower on the summit, whilst Adams Mountain was home to Evergreen Valley Ski Area.

Hiking Cannon via Mittersill is also a nice hike.


----------



## billski (May 15, 2009)

kingdom-tele said:


> Growing up in maine we always loved the mahousocs, AT and side trails
> 
> Gulf Hagas/whitecap hiking trips



I'm looking seriously at this one now, especially the notch.


----------



## billski (May 15, 2009)

JD said:


> Belvedier Mtn, Eden VT.  Take the Long trail to the summit for good northern green mtn views and wittness the carnage of an old asbestos mine.



When I first moved here in 1980 I picked up a VT Tourism brochure in full color espousing the wonderfulness of the asbestos mine.

I understand the Granite quarries are on the verge of shutting down due to foreign competition.  Who'da thunk carting rocks halfway around the world would be profitable?!:blink:


----------



## JD (May 15, 2009)

billski said:


> When I first moved here in 1980 I picked up a VT Tourism brochure in full color espousing the wonderfulness of the asbestos mine.
> 
> I understand the Granite quarries are on the verge of shutting down due to foreign competition.  Who'da thunk carting rocks halfway around the world would be profitable?!:blink:



Millstone is cool because you're moments from downtown Barre but don't feel like it, and alot of the old Mine works are now surrounded by 25-50 year old forest.  Massive boilers sitting if the forest, rail beds everywhere, massive quarries with amazing swimming..a train wreck...yea, a train wreck!  The trail network is well mapped, and Groton State park is very close.


----------

